
Videos about pitching to VCs - jkush
http://www.bbc.co.uk/dragonsden/
======
danw
You can find full episodes online in less official places. It's a pretty good
show but is skewed towards entertainment rather than investment. The 'dragons'
tend to ridicule those pitching and take every last possible percent of equity
when they do invest.

------
pg
How totally odd. I never knew this existed.

~~~
jkush
I have to imagine that pitching to VCs is bad enough, adding reality tv to
that must make it a complete nightmare.

------
jkush
I didn't realize this was part of a tv show when I posted this link. Some of
it seems pretty silly in that light.

